

Accessing the Accelerometer and Gyroscope in JavaScript - seminatore
http://blogs.adobe.com/cantrell/archives/2012/03/accessing-the-accelerometer-and-gyroscope-in-javascript.html

======
untog
Does anyone know if it is possible to get meaningful movement measurements
from the combination of these two? i.e. get an initial fix via GPS, then
measure movement from that point?

I'm imagining that it isn't (because no-one has done it yet) but would love to
be surprised.

------
tocomment
Can you guys paste the javascripts I need to do this? I couldn't find it in
the video. Will this work in the iPhone?

------
tocomment
Does this work on iPad or iPhone?

------
growt
doesn't work for me on android 2.3.x on an LG P990.

~~~
VMG
_Now that you can access motion sensors in both Google Chrome and mobile
browsers, I decided to demo a couple of sample application which hook into the
accelerometer and gyroscope: [video]

Note that the compass application only works on devices with gyroscopes (no
laptops that I know if), and requires iOS 5 or newer._

Sounds like chrome + iOS5 are required

edit: I take that back, it works (albeit ridiculously slow) on my galaxy s
with ICS stock browser

